# Accumulated Misfire - No Codes



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Change the plugs and coil rack.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

knightp25 said:


> 2017 Cruze LT 26k miles Gas Engine
> 
> Randomly misfires, does not do this all the time, its hit or miss when it does this. When the misfire happens the car stalls out.
> 
> ...


Nope, since this is the diesel forum doubt you'll get much help here. 😲


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

thanks, didnt realize that


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

2017 Cruze LT 26k miles Gas Engine

Randomly misfires, does not do this all the time, its hit or miss when it does this. When the misfire happens the car stalls out.

But.... The car seems to misfire on Cly 1 and 3, given the low miles on the car, I am kind of stumped what the issue is.
I haven't dug into this very far yet.

Plugs look good no carbon build up, throttle body was dirty (I took it off and cleaned it) , I put a bottle of injector cleaner in the gas tank (haven't run it enough yet, to notice a difference). Coil packs i think are fine, since it does not do it all the time.

But I'm wondering if my fuel injectors are dirty, or if there is carbon build up on the pistons, or maybe I got a bad o2 sensor, sending the wrong signal to the computer.

Any thoughts, or anyone else have this happen


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

knightp25 said:


> 2017 Cruze LT 26k miles Gas Engine
> 
> Randomly misfires, does not do this all the time, its hit or miss when it does this. When the misfire happens the car stalls out.
> 
> ...


How many misfires are you getting? A few misfires are normal and unnoticeable without a misfire counter.

But, the intermittent stalling is concerning.


----------



## knightp25 (Feb 18, 2020)

got 3 on Cyl 1 and 3 each


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

knightp25 said:


> got 3 on Cyl 1 and 3 each


That's not enough to make the engine stall.


----------



## DILLIGAF (4 mo ago)

Do a live data log with a good tuner or ODB reader


----------

